# 3DS XL sells 200,000+ units (Japan) in two days! ~10,000 in UK.



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2012)

In the first week, the 3DS XL has sold *229,635 units *in Japan with New Super Mario Bros. 2 selling *430,185 units* in retail. To put this to scale, it sold 40% of the Vita's LTD (lifetime sales to date) in a week!






*Waka Waka Waka *

http://www.gamasutra...es_in_Japan.php
http://www.neogaf.co...ad.php?t=484906







UK 3DS XL sales on Sunday were just less than 10,000 units outselling the original 2:1.

http://www.gamesindu...t-hurt-nintendo

Decent sales in the UK considering the handheld/console market is pretty much fucking dead there. Crazy good sales in Japan.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 1, 2012)

Now US turn is next. I can see where this thread is going.


----------



## Clarky (Aug 1, 2012)

not bad sales here, I ain't even seen an advert for the 3DSXL so the numbers ain't bad


----------



## reshx (Aug 1, 2012)

40% of total psvita sales in one week....nintendo is the best.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> To put this to scale, it sold 40% of the Vita's LTD (lifetime sales to date) in a week!



I bet sony is really pissed at the moment


Spoiler


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

I hope it sells well. Anything to help nudge along us getting Dragon Quest Monsters Terry's Wonderland 



Spoiler



I CAN DREAM CANT I?


----------



## emigre (Aug 1, 2012)

4 pages, 2 batshit arguments and everyone feels the sexual tension between Guild and soulx.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

If I see this turn into another console war, I swear to all that is good and holy that I'll start handing out warnings like they're going out of style.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I hope it sells well. Anything to help nudge along us getting Dragon Quest Monsters Terry's Wonderland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every other Dragon Quest game came over here so I don't see why that won't. And Square Enix usually localizes all their games.


----------



## RupeeClock (Aug 1, 2012)

Considering the date that the 3DS XL was being sold on, not bad I guess.

It's not a new console launch after all, and to be honest advertising for the system has been very weak over here.
Only now after the launch am I actually seeing the adverts, and they're actually just a sidenote of the Freakyforms Deluxe ad.


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2012)

Wwwait? Uhm are sales figures news? They aren't are they? There was some topic somewhere I believe.

But heeeelll yeah Nintendo you've done your job decently I see! ^^


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it sells well. Anything to help nudge along us getting Dragon Quest Monsters Terry's Wonderland
> ...


Kinda. I mean we had to wait for a while to get DQMJ2, but we never got Pro. but yeah heres to the hoping.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

EON said:


> Wwwait? Uhm are sales figures news? They aren't are they? There was some topic somewhere I believe.
> 
> But heeeelll yeah Nintendo you've done your job decently I see! ^^



Eh, *Weekly* figures aren't news, but in rare occasions such as a console release's sales figures are considered news. In fact I think this is more news than the "rumors" being posted around lately in USN.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 1, 2012)

WOOOOOO YEAH NINTY FTW, THIS NEWS MAKES ME SO HAPPY!

PISS OFF SONY NINTENDO 4 LIFE BITCHES!

YES!

YES!

YES!


----------



## Langin (Aug 1, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> EON said:
> 
> 
> > Wwwait? Uhm are sales figures news? They aren't are they? There was some topic somewhere I believe.
> ...



Ahh that clears up the case for now, thanks Twin! ^^


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 1, 2012)

I bought a 3DS XL (EU)

Transffering everything from my old 3DS to the 3DS XL was piece of cake 
Everything whent smooth, even the GBA games from the ambasador thing.
_(The old 3DS gets formatted and everything is gone from it after the transffer)_


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it sells well. Anything to help nudge along us getting Dragon Quest Monsters Terry's Wonderland
> ...



Didn't Square say they stopped localizing Dragon Quest? Which meant that if Nintendo wanted it, they had to handle the localizing themselves.


----------



## EyeZ (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah not bad sale figures for the system, considering the length of time it's been released.


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 1, 2012)

Seeing threads like these make me miss Valwin.


----------



## emigre (Aug 1, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Seeing threads like these make me miss Valwin.



wrll hope post this maek yuo feel beter.


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 1, 2012)

emigre said:


> Zantigo said:
> 
> 
> > Seeing threads like these make me miss Valwin.
> ...


nothing will make me miss Valwin.


----------



## emigre (Aug 1, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Zantigo said:
> ...



Fibrizio>SteveTry>Valwin.


----------



## mr deez (Aug 1, 2012)

Hopefully that will prompt someone to actually release some games.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 1, 2012)

So, erm...do these figures say something of how many regular 3DS'es were returned?

200'000 units is certainly huge, but I don't really believe even half of those hadn't already bought one earlier.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 1, 2012)

Wever said:


> So, erm...do these figures say something of how many regular 3DS'es were returned?
> 
> 200'000 units is certainly huge, but I don't really believe even half of those hadn't already bought one earlier.



Tis a very good point. I was wondering this myself.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2012)

Wever said:


> So, erm...do these figures say something of how many regular 3DS'es were returned?
> 
> 200'000 units is certainly huge, but I don't really believe even half of those hadn't already bought one earlier.


Highly doubt that. The regular 3DS still sold 40k units despite the 3DS XL coming out on the same day. Retailer reports would have said so if a huge volume of systems were being returned.

Not that it matters to Nintendo since they still make money of each system.


----------



## VMM (Aug 1, 2012)

I wonder why 3DS sells so much.
It still have few quality games, and is graphically inferior to everything current-gen on the market.

PS3 and X360 have huge library of games, many AAA titles,
And are cheaper than ever.

I understand that PSVita doesn't sell that well because of it's few titles but
I expected PS3 and X360 to have more sellls


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2012)

VMM said:


> I wonder why 3DS sells so much.
> It still have few quality games, and is graphically inferior to everything current-gen on the market.
> 
> PS3 and X360 have huge library of games, many AAA titles,
> ...


It has a ton of games in Japan and has MONSTER HUNTER.

Since when did graphics ever matter?


And the PS3/360 are at the end of their lifecycle.


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 1, 2012)

Pretty much everyone who ever wanted a ps3 or 360 already got one so there's no wonder why the 3DS gets better sales. That and the big amount of games that are available for it in Japan.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I hope it sells well. Anything to help nudge along us getting Dragon Quest Monsters Terry's Wonderland
> ...



Type-0 hasn't been localized.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Type-0 hasn't been localized.


The PSP is dead outside of Japan.

Type-0 is likely to come over here on the 3DS/Vita.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy crap, I really get to be the first person in this thread to make a joke about japanese women going after bigger things than they normally get offered?



Hyro-Sama said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > usually
> ...


Yup, that fits within the definition last I checked.


----------



## freaksloan (Aug 1, 2012)

August 19th can't get here soon enough, I really need my 3DS XL, I am an old man for christ sake.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Type-0 hasn't been localized.
> ...



With these sales figures it's looking like the former.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 1, 2012)

soulx said:


> Wever said:
> 
> 
> > So, erm...do these figures say something of how many regular 3DS'es were returned?
> ...


Yeah, I'm doubting that people who sold and traded in normal 3DS systems for an XL make up a minority in that 200k. You can't say "it's not in the report so it didn't happen." I'd guess at least half of those XL sales were made because of trade-ins, if not more than that.

Oh, and as for Type-0, I'd still expect it on a Sony console: either ported or remade for the Vita (hopefully remade), or made as a PSP remastered title for the PS3.
Fo serious guys: the Vita hasn't even been out six months. Quit giving it the death sentence already.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> Yeah, I'm doubting that people who sold and traded in normal 3DS systems for an XL make up a minority in that 200k. You can't say "it's not in the report so it didn't happen." I'd guess at least half of those XL sales were made because of trade-ins, if not more than that.
> 
> Oh, and as for Type-0, I'd still expect it on a Sony console: either ported or remade for the Vita (hopefully remade), or made as a PSP remastered title for the PS3.
> Fo serious guys: the Vita hasn't even been out six months. Quit giving it the death sentence already.


I simply said that I doubt that. I never said anything claiming it as a fact. Your_ guess_ isn't any more correct than mine.

Mentioning low sales is giving a death sentence? Stop exaggerating.

And why do you expect Type-0 for a Sony console. Blind faith or is there actually some reasoning behind that?


----------



## heartgold (Aug 2, 2012)

OP says a week, techically those are just two day sales.  Crazy to see how much 3DS XL sells. 3DS has Japan by the balls. 

With digital downloads I expect NSMB2 to be above 500K.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 2, 2012)

soulx said:


> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I'm doubting that people who sold and traded in normal 3DS systems for an XL make up a minority in that 200k. You can't say "it's not in the report so it didn't happen." I'd guess at least half of those XL sales were made because of trade-ins, if not more than that.
> ...


You've been on these forums. People use sales numbers as a death sentence, especially when they're used in this fashion. I mean, every sales number you post compares sales to the Vita, despite the fact that the comparisons are totally unnecessary and only serve to feed people who think in the aforementioned fashion. Just something to think about. In the future, you should really consider cutting out the comparisons to Vita sales. These threads degrade into console wars fast enough on their own. Feeding into it with the first post is rather unnecessary.

As for Type-0, the easiest paths would be keeping it on Sony consoles and either releasing it on the PS3 as a PSP remaster, which would be an easy way to localize it to a system that would benefit from the title, or localizing it for the PSP, which wouldn't be as smart due to the known issues the PSP has had in the west since it released. If anything, I'd guess it just because it seems like SE likes to release their bigger FF titles on Sony consoles ever since the days of the PS1. We haven't seen a new, big FF title on a Nintendo system since the SNES. Of course, the 3DS could potentially change that, but it just seems like SE likes Sony more for FF.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 2, 2012)

Just as i expected


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 2, 2012)

This isn't going to turn into another 3DS vs Vita dick wagging competition. I have no qualms about closing this thread, and handing out more warns.


----------



## jonesman99 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is great... but I'm still on the fence about getting one of these... But I hope that Nintendo and the 3rd party developers start making games optimized for the XL's larger screens.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 2, 2012)

jonesman99 said:


> This is great... but I'm still on the fence about getting one of these... But I hope that Nintendo and the 3rd party developers start making games optimized for the XL's larger screens.


Actually it doesn't need to be optimized as the 3DS LL has the same 800x240 resolution.


----------



## Framework43 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the one with the second analog stick 
and the newer games better be made in a higher resolution


----------



## Rydian (Aug 2, 2012)

Framework43 said:


> I'm still waiting for the one with the second analog stick
> and the newer games better be made in a higher resolution


The 3DS XL has the same resolution as the 3DS.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 2, 2012)

Framework43 said:


> I'm still waiting for the one with the second analog stick
> and the newer games better be made in a higher resolution


As @Rydian say'd, the resolution of the 3DS XL is the same resolution as the 3DS.

So even if they tried to make a game with higher resolution it wouldn't work on the 3DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 2, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> This isn't going to turn into another 3DS vs Vita dick wagging competition. I have no qualms about closing this thread, and handing out more warns.



Suddenly I'm glad I passed over this thread.


----------



## emigre (Aug 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't going to turn into another 3DS vs Vita dick wagging competition. I have no qualms about closing this thread, and handing out more warns.
> ...



I'm not


----------



## Eerpow (Aug 2, 2012)

Framework43 said:


> I'm still waiting for the one with the second analog stick
> and the newer games better be made in a higher resolution


There will never, ever be a model with a second analog slider.
Nintendo has already said that they wouldn't make other 3DS revisions, the XL is exactly the same as the 3DS just bigger. Remember the DSi XL? Same thing, it's just a DSi but bigger.
They're both alternatives.

The 3DS XL is going to be sold alongside the normal model and whichever you pick won't have any huge advantage over the other.
Releasing a model with two dual analog sliders would result in developers making games that actually requires them, as of now there isn't a single game out for the system that requires you to have the CPP. What about us with the standard model? We would all have to buy CPP's, rendering the standard model useless for those games.

Nintendo don't want to split the user base and piss on people for buying the normal 3DS, It's bad business and besides that the only reason to why the CPP exists in the first place is thanks to Capcom wanting it for Monster Hunter as a completely optional control scheme. The game is still 100% playable without it.
In RE:R you could use the touchscreen to control the in game camera for example. The only genre that would benefit from a second analog slider would be FPS's but even then you still have a touch screen that you can use.

The CPP is just a peripheral for those who play at home and aren't good at adapting to touchscreen controls whether it's with a stylus or thumb stylus.
It's a completely unnecessary item, and Nintendo won't ever develop a single game that will use it unless it's for left handed controls.

And about the bigger resolution...
Resolution means the amount of pixels displayed on screen, no matter how big the screen is the resolution remains the same on a 3DS.
The XL has the same resolution as the standard 3DS in order to display the games properly.
A bigger resolution would render regular 3DS games with tons of graphical glitches and making newer games in a bigger resolution would render those games unplayable on the standard 3DS or 3DS XL. Again this would be extremely bad business for Nintendo.

Don't wait and get one now if you really want one cuz none of the things you said will happen. That is unless you wait another 5-6 years for the successor which will probably be backwards compatible.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 2, 2012)

If Nintendo launched the console with a twin stick, early adopters will (indirectly) get fucked again. Do you think Nintendo wants that?

I'll import one console. The more I hear about it the more I want that thing. White looks gorgeous, especially without that black border. However I worry that you will be distracted by the full white system.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 2, 2012)

Nathan Drake said:


> You've been on these forums. People use sales numbers as a death sentence, especially when they're used in this fashion. I mean, every sales number you post compares sales to the Vita, despite the fact that the comparisons are totally unnecessary and only serve to feed people who think in the aforementioned fashion. Just something to think about. In the future, you should really consider cutting out the comparisons to Vita sales. These threads degrade into console wars fast enough on their own. Feeding into it with the first post is rather unnecessary.
> 
> As for Type-0, the easiest paths would be keeping it on Sony consoles and either releasing it on the PS3 as a PSP remaster, which would be an easy way to localize it to a system that would benefit from the title, or localizing it for the PSP, which wouldn't be as smart due to the known issues the PSP has had in the west since it released. If anything, I'd guess it just because it seems like SE likes to release their bigger FF titles on Sony consoles ever since the days of the PS1. We haven't seen a new, big FF title on a Nintendo system since the SNES. Of course, the 3DS could potentially change that, but it just seems like SE likes Sony more for FF.


You're complaining about something that isn't even a problem. Prior to your post, there have been no 3DS vs. Vita arguments. Like I already said, the numbers are there "to put this to scale". It helps users who don't follow sales understand how well the 3DS is doing.

Why do you even care if users write off the Vita this early? Not everybody has as much faith in the console as you.

As for Type-0, they could just as easily remaster it for the 360 or Wii U.

Square Enix doesn't _"like"_ Sony more. They're a business and they go where the money is.

The reason there hasn't been a mainline FF game since the SNES (arguably there has, FFIII on the DS since that wasn't localized) is not because of any bias but rather because,
*N64* - Cartridge Space
*Gamecube* - Low sales, mini-disc space limitations
*Wii* - Large power gap between other consoles

I don't even have to mention the fact that XIII and XIII-2 were on the 360 too.

Type-0 isn't even part of the main series so that point doesn't apply.

There have been plenty of Final Fantasy spin-offs and other games on Nintendo platforms. Games in the Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles series have only appeared on Nintendo platforms, Final Fantasy: The 4 Heroes of Light was on the DS, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance on the GBA, Final Fantasy Tactics Advance on the DS, FFIII DS, FFIV DS and more.

Porting Type-0 to the Vita or PS3 doesn't make any _more _sense than porting it to the 3DS.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 3, 2012)

soulx said:


> You're complaining about something that isn't even a problem. Prior to your post, there have been no 3DS vs. Vita arguments.


The number of removed posts says otherwise?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 3, 2012)

This thread is classic GBAtemp. I have to say the best perk of my job is being able to read all the hidden and deleted comments. It gives me many laughs.

But yeah, the 3DS XL sold well, woohoo. And that's about it.

Also I did see a post earlier going "WHY WOULD YOU EXPECT FF TYPE-0 ON A SONY CONSOLE?" and the answer is because it was made on a fucking Sony console. It's not blind faith, it's basic, logical deduction.


----------



## Wizerzak (Aug 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> This thread is classic GBAtemp. I have to say the best perk of my job is being able to read all the hidden and deleted comments. It gives me many laughs.
> 
> But yeah, the 3DS XL sold well, woohoo. And that's about it.
> 
> Also I did see a post earlier going "WHY WOULD YOU EXPECT FF TYPE-0 ON A SONY CONSOLE?" and the answer is because it was made on a fucking Sony console. It's not blind faith, it's basic, logical deduction.


This post is a classic Guild response.



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also I did see a post earlier going "WHY WOULD YOU EXPECT FF TYPE-0 ON A SONY CONSOLE?" and the answer is because it was made on a fucking Sony console. It's not blind faith, it's basic, logical deduction.


Shit reasoning as usual.



Rydian said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > You're complaining about something that isn't even a problem. Prior to your post, there have been no 3DS vs. Vita arguments.
> ...


_Prior_

Never seen the deleted posts so I can't exactly say.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 4, 2012)

Lol, give me another crap game and i'll cry


----------



## Beldr (Aug 6, 2012)

Damn that's allot of money...


----------



## DigiTak (Aug 7, 2012)

That silver and black one......HNNNGGGG


----------

